# Because we belong together



## nairb.idi9

I want to translate the phrase "Because we belong together" in Korean.
Which of these are the closest translation?
1. 우리가 함께 어울려서
2. 우리가 함께 있어서
3. 우리가 함께 속해서
4. 우리가 함께 어울려 있어서
5. 우리가 함께 속해 있어서
Or is there a translation better than these?


----------



## mint0407

it depends on the context, every example can be suitable to some context
but i think 4,5 seems a little more natural


----------



## bluecraft

1. meaning we hang around together
2. meaning we are somewhere in the same place together at the same time
3. meaning we belong to the same group, organization(Koreans would understand but i think 속해서 is incorrect word, should be 속해 있어서)
4. meaning we were somewhere together, probably hanging around(phrase doesn't look very natural to me)
5. meaning we belong to the same group, organization

I think the answer you are looking for is 5 but should be used in slightly different manner depending on the context.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello nairb.idi9,
As a side note and just like what the previous users said, it really depends on what follows.
1. "어울리다"'s English equivalent is "to hang out", "to get along" like how you would with friends, peers, and colleagues. If you were going for something more formal (or even romantic), this is not it.



bluecraft said:


> 2. meaning we are somewhere in the same place together at the same time


2. Though the literal translation is "because we are together", this doesn't always necessarily refer to how people are together somewhere physically at the same time. "우리가 함께 있어서" may very well be "because we are together (mentally, emotionally, etc.)" or "because we belong together". Just to minimize misunderstanding you could opt for *"우리가 함께라서/함께여서"*, which means  "because we are together/belong together" and can be used with more general, wider applicability, be it friendship, loyalty, teamwork, romance, family bond, etc.

3. "우리가 함께 속해 있어서", this has more bureaucratic, organizational undertone to it as if you were trying to say "we belong in the same department/group/class/club/etc." It sounds more logistical if that makes sense. "속해있다" is commonly used when classifying someone/something into different groups, so that must be why.

4. "어울려 있다" sounds unnatural. You won't come across "어울리다" in its present progressive form all too often.

Bottom line, if you were going for something more emotional, say friendship, romantic or family tie, you can use "우리가 함께라서/여서".


----------

